# 40g XXH tank



## Flip (Jun 17, 2013)

The Mrs. gave me the ok to put a tank in the kitchen so I'm looking for a tank to fit a specific piece furniture, the opening is 24" wide by 30"-32" tall. If memory serves me right I seem to remember that XXH tanks back about 20-30 years ago were easy to find. Anybody remember these or know where I can find one. Thanks.


----------



## nh murph (Mar 21, 2014)

I am not familiar with the 40xx high, but a 35 hex might fit in that size opening...


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Flip said:


> The Mrs. gave me the ok to put a tank in the kitchen so I'm looking for a tank to fit a specific piece furniture, the opening is 24" wide by 30"-32" tall. If memory serves me right I seem to remember that XXH tanks back about 20-30 years ago were easy to find. Anybody remember these or know where I can find one. Thanks.


Geez, hang on to her.......aquarium in the kitchen, way cool. 
Not happening here that's for sure. *r2

I too remember those XXH tanks....
I haven't seen those in ages........probably because they aren't the best tanks for most fish. 
I think you'd probably have to have one custom made or go to a Hex as mentioned. 

•35 Gallon Hexagon: 23 1/4″ x 20 3/16″ x 24 3/4″H


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I have 2 tens and 1 five in my kitchen.

   

have a blessed day


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A 37 gallon XXL is the same foot print of a 29 g.Possibly this is the fourty you are thinking of as many never really seem to even know the true gallons of their own tanks?
http://www.aqueonproducts.com/download/?asset=/assets/011/17966.jpg&name=Aq37Blk.jpg
Says it is 30.3 "(From Left to right) X12.5"(front to back) X22" (tall).
My wife is pretty good about fish tanks with me also(in the 1,000 g range!)


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I've seen xxh tanks at the local exotic pets store. They have them for terariums. I don't remember if they went as high as 40 but I remember a 30 xxh it was basically 3 tens stacked on top of each other!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am the wife, Hahahahaaaaa! 


I have my betta barraks in the kitchen. Hubbs is ok with it. He has his angelfish so whatever I want he doesnt mind if we have the monies and the room ( who needs furniture, anyhow) and it looks ok. 

I remember seeing some of the taller tanks and it may be possible to find some via Craigslist or your local aquarium club.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok I just jumped to the most gallons I thought was you,but had wrong measurements.
A 30g XXL will be the tank you are looking for.
Aqueon » Aquariums | Products
It is the last tank on the size list.
24.3X 12.5X24.8 inches.
Go with aqueon they are basically the best today.


----------



## Flip (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the replys. Where it would be going into is a corner cabinet/hutch. I'm trying to fill as much of the space as possible, thats why the wierd size of taller than it is wide. I thought it would make for a good anglefish tank with some tall plants in it. I have been keeping and eye on Craigs for a while now but I have had no luck. The way the cabinet is shaped there is no way of trying to fit a hex or a corner tank into it.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Shouldn't be to hard to build it yourself.

have a happy day


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Plants will be tricky until they grow close to the top. Light will have a hard time getting to the bottom. And angels would be nice. But in that gallon and shape I would only do one!


----------



## Flip (Jun 17, 2013)

Light shouldn't be too much of a problem with the new LED lights that I came up with. My biggest concern is how thick the glass should be because the taller the tank the greater the pressure at the bottom. I don't like to see the glass bowing.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Flip said:


> I don't like to see the glass bowing.
> 
> __________________
> 56 gallon bow front corner
> 30 gallon bow front corner


Sort of looks like you do..... *r2


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL I agree, sorta seems you like bowing glass


----------



## Flip (Jun 17, 2013)

LOL

You got me on that one but they were made that way.


----------

